# dell inspiron 1525 - blank screen



## eosborne (Oct 2, 2008)

when i try to log into my dell inspiron 1525 windows vista - i get a blank screen- it was working yesterday - do i need to reload my operating system? I hit f-11 and got a repair screen - that ran for 3 hours and nothing happened.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you see the Dell logo on start up or just a blank screen?
If it's just blank try hooking it up to an external monitor.


----------



## eosborne (Oct 2, 2008)

HI
I can see the safe mode screen - so it is not the actual screen that is black currently i am running something called windows memory diagnostics tool 
it says it is checking for memory problems. I cant get to any screen unless i hit f-8 then if i try to enter window via a safe mode the screen goes black


----------



## taztaz2006 (Oct 31, 2008)

I had the same, Dell inspiron 1525 running vista, had service pack 1 but had just recieved another automatic update from Microsoft.
On startup got black screen with cursor showing.

Managed to fix it,

Did F8 on startup.
Selected `safemode with dos prompt`

Once dos up and running started explorer.
c:\windows\explorer.exe

This started windows in safe mode,

I then ran the Dell Support Centre, ran the automatic stuff.

Once done i restarted PC and it worked !


----------



## umau (Nov 26, 2008)

hi, i got the same problem, Dell inspiron 1525 running vista cannot display anything but the mouse cursor is visible. i tried the above surgestion but could not get to command mode instead it takes me to the same blank screen. i tried an external monitor, still did not work. pls help.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try unplugging the power, Remove the Battery, press and hold the power button for at least 30 seconds, reinstall the battery, plug in the power. See if it will boot now.


----------



## umau (Nov 26, 2008)

Wrench, i tried that and it's not working


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

When you get to the cursor showing on screen hit Ctrl+Alt+Del, if task manager pops up click on the Applications tab then New Task, in the box type in Explorer.exe> hit enter.

If task manager does not appear, do you have the vista recovery disk?


----------



## Jboddey (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi everyone.

I have the same problem. My inspiron has a blank screen with the cursor showing. I pressed F8 on start-up - nothing happened. I pressed Ctrl Alt Del and nothihg happened. Help!!! Please


----------



## Jboddey (Apr 29, 2009)

Actually, if you found this error, you may need to contact Dell support to solve this
problem, but follow this simple step that may can help you.

a. Using Windows recovery Environment for System Restore
- Insert Microsoft Windows Vista installation disc
- choose boot from CD or DVD…
- choose language, time and cuurency, keyboard or input method and click NEXT
- Choose “Repair Your Computer”
- In the “System Recovery Options”, locate drive where Windows has been installed and
choose “Next”.
- In The System Recovery Options, choose “System Restore”.
- Follow System Restore Wizard instruction as ussual and restore point.
- Click Finish and restore system.

b. Startup Repair Notebook Using Windows Recovery Environment
- Boot from CD ROM
- Choose “Repair Your Computer”
- In the System Restore Options, locate drive where Windows has installed
- In the System Recovery Options click Repair your computer
- Click Next and in the System Recovery Options dialog box and choose “Startup
Repair”.


----------



## Jboddey (Apr 29, 2009)

TRY THIS!!! I just got help from a Dell Technician, cost me £57!!!!!

Dell Inspiron 1525 – Blank screen with cursor showing
If the ‘System Restore’ doesn’t work your files are probably corrupted and you need to reinstall Vista.
1.	Turn your comp off
2.	Press the start button and tap F8 until the black screen with writing is up

Your on the System recovery options page
1.	Command Prompts
2.	A black screen will come up with a bit of writing in it
3.	Type in Notepad
4.	Note pad will appear
5.	File
6.	Open
7.	Computer
8.	Look in
9.	OS (C) Drive
10.	Users
11.	Your name will appear
12.	Click on your name
13.	Documents
14.	*Copy all your documents you want to save in a pen drive* by right click copy, and paste into your pen drive.
15.	Close pages once copied all documents.

You are now back on the System recovery options page
1.	Click on ‘Dell factory Image Restore’ the last option
2.	Next
3.	*warning * will appear
4.	Accept, click next
5.	*reformatting hard drive*
6.	*Restoring factory image*
7.	Finish
8.	The screen will go blank again
Window Vista Home Premium will appear
1.	Select your country, time, currency and keyboard layout
2.	Next
3.	Accept, next
4.	Fill in questions asked, next
5.	Next
6.	*help protect windows automatically* will appear
7.	Click first option (recommended)
8.	Set time etc
9.	Start
10.	Windows will run (takes a few mins)
11.	Log in as normal
12.	*preparing your desktop* will appear
13.	Support Software- accept conditions
14.	Finish
15.	It will set your personal settings 
16.	Set up your internet
17.	YOUR DONE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brenno360 (Dec 18, 2009)

best to reinstall vista.....(or get windows 7). to retrieve your data. google Hirens boot disk. start mini xp window. then under my computer you should be able to access your whole drive.


----------



## HLK (Jan 29, 2010)

I've just joined the forum especially to say THANKYOU! THANKYOU! THANKYOU! Jboddey, you have just resusitated my laptop and have obviously saved me some money too!


----------

